# Xenon Plastisol General Purpose Screen Printing Ink



## sickfingers (Nov 21, 2009)

Hello - quick question for you experts.

I bought some new screen printing ink. Its the Xenon Plastisol General Purpose Screen Printing Ink. Is anyone familiar with this product?

Do I need to mix this with water at all? I am very new to screen printing. And this ink seems very gooey (almost a tar type substance).

Thanks in advance.

Dave


----------



## Rexx (Aug 13, 2009)

Just mix it around for a bit. you can add in some curable reducer if you want/have some. it will help thin the ink


----------



## Kinque king (Oct 25, 2007)

just add a little amount of mineral spirits and stir it. Plastisol ink is a oil base ink, you do not add water.


----------



## Kinque king (Oct 25, 2007)

just add a little amount of mineral spirits and stir it. Plastisol ink is an oil base ink, you do not add water.


----------



## dheadri (May 24, 2012)

With most environmental issues today the formula for most plastisol inks has changed mineral spirits will work but I would make sure the ink still has a petroleum base to it if not use curable reducer


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

You definitely don't want to add water. The ink should be find just the way it is. If you thin it down or reduce it you'll lose opacity.


----------



## DigitalInkArts (Jul 20, 2011)

Xenon ink is already like water. It doesnt even cure. I have had it up to 350 under the flash and it comes out wet. Garbage.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

DigitalInkArts said:


> Xenon ink is already like water. It doesnt even cure. I have had it up to 350 under the flash and it comes out wet. Garbage.


How long you keeping it under the flash?


----------

